# Erfahrungswerte --- Evinrude Außenborder



## uer (22. August 2007)

hallo leute #h

gibt es hier unter den kleinbootanglern welche, (auch bezitzer von größeren booten sind schreibberechtigt )  die Evinrude Außenbordmotoren fahren ? 

da ich auf der suche nach einen neuen motor u. boot bin würde ich gerne eure meinung zu diesem motor wissen,
- laufkultur
- anfälligkeit (defekte)
- benzinverbrauch
insgesammt wie zufrieden seit ihr mit euren motor, würdet ihr den gleichen nochmal kaufen, usw.

bräucht die meinungen für motorgröße ab 75 bis 115ps,

danke euch für eure hilfe ---- #h #h 


achso, bin aber auch für meinungen von anderen modellen (außer mercury) dankbar u. der motor soll an ein boot gebaut werden welches 6,3 x 2,25m ist,


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte --- Evinrude Außenborder*

Hallo Uer,
bei den Fabrikaten würde ich bei Suzuki, Honda oder Yamaha bleiben. Letztendlich solltes du darauf achten, dass du einen Einspritzer bekommst. Bei Yamaha gibts die neuen Modelle als Einspritzer ab 100 PS und auch Honda hat jetzt ein Schnuckelchen mit Einspritzung. Die Suzukis sind ab 50 PS alle mit Einspritzer zu bekommen.
Deine Ablehnung von Mercury kann ich nachvollziehen. Wichtig ist, das du einen guten Servicepunkt in der Nähe hast - und einen möglichst günstigen dazu.
Evinrude verbaut soweit ich weiß, den Kraftkopf von Suzuki.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte --- Evinrude Außenborder*

evinrude ist einwandfrei, wenn du das geld hast solltest du auf alle fälle einen evinrude e tec kaufen. das sind die neusten motoren und mit allem möglichen ausgezeichnet.

sie sind die sparsamsten (der 115 ps braucht bei vollgas nur 2,1 l/std)
sind, da 2 tackter, leichter als jeder 4 tackter
haben die wenigsten abgase, geringste CO² emission
wahnsinnig leise (bei tests in amerika mit dem 115 ps konnten sich die bootsinsaßen noch bei 80 mph normal unterhalten, einzige einschränkung war fahrtwind)
hat im durchschnitt mehr kraft als ein 4 tackter
die ersten 3 jahre keine wartung
keine einlaufzeit
ein neues startsystem, das auch bei schwacher batterie läuft

die motoren gibt es ab 40 ps. der 40ger und 60ger sind 2 zylinder, von 75 bis ich glaube 130 ps 3 zylinder und ab dann v4 bzw v6. gibt es allesamt auch als salzwassermodell


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte --- Evinrude Außenborder*

@ Dorschfreak, ich denke beim Verbrauch hast Du Dich verschrieben


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte --- Evinrude Außenborder*

ja irgendwie ist das ein bisschen wenig. aber der 115 ps e tec von evinrude braucht wirklich weniger als der 100 ps 4 tackter von yamaha


----------



## uer (27. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte --- Evinrude Außenborder*

hi, 

wie sieht es mit dem mischungsverhältnis aus, wieviel liter benzin kann man(n) mit einer tankfüllung mischöl fahren? is ja kein unerheblicher preis solch 5 liter behälter mischöl, sprich es sind zusatzkosten, die bei einem 4takter nicht anfallen, 


naja und 2,5l für eine stunde |kopfkrat da wär mir dann das mischungsverhältnis auch egal


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte --- Evinrude Außenborder*

Moin!

Die größeren Motoren (nicht die kleinen Rasenmäher) mischen sich grundsätzlich 
selbst. Also je nach Belastung, Warm/Kalt usw. ein Verhältnis von 1/50 bis 1/100.

Ich bin am kleinen Boot gerade auf 4Takter umgestiegen und beim großen 
Wasserskiboot wird es nächstes Jahr passieren. 2Takt- never ever...


----------



## JOEBRUE (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte --- Evinrude Außenborder*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren einen E-Tec mit 115 PS an einem Bayliner Capri1702, weniger zum Angeln mehr zum Wasserski/Wakeboard ect.

Ich kann den Motor WÄRMSTENS empfehlen, da wir mit dem niedrigen Gewicht den der ETEC mitbringt nie 115 PS  4 Takt verbaut bekommen hätten. Auch im Verbrauch steht er als 2Takter den 4Taktern in nichts nach. Die Bodenseezulassung bis 90 PS spricht denke ich für sich. Wir hatten vorher einen 75 PS Force am Boot.......ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Ich habe noch nie einen 2Takt Aussenborder mit so geringer Geräuschentwicklung gesehen bzw gehört, was mir von vielen anderen Bootsfahrern bestätigt worden ist.

Auch die Wartungsintervalle von 3 Jahren sind super.

Was mich am meisten überzeugt hat ist die AUTOMATISCHE Einwinterung. Im Frühjahr Schlüssel drehen und ausgwintert. GENIAL!!!!! Und funktioniert!

Ich hoffe einigen Lesern hier weitergeholfen zu haben.

Liebe Grüße und immer eine Handvoll Wasser unterm Kiel.


----------



## dodo12 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte --- Evinrude Außenborder*

In der letzten oder neuesten "Fisch & Fang" steht die Auswertung eines Dauertestes über den 90er Evinrude E-Tec drinne. 
Gruß. Dominik

PS: Steinigt mich nicht wenn 90PS falsch ist, ich habe den Bericht nicht mehr ganz      vor Augen, aber die Leistung war im Bereich um die 90PS!


----------

